#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > سوال: راهنمایی کار با سایت www.urthecast.com/

## mojtaba00

با سلام خدمت دوستان و همکاران عزیز عید فطر همگی مبارک میخواستم بدونم که سایت  http://www.urthecast.com/ چیست و کارش چی هست با تشکر

----------

*forud*,*imen*,*ma1369*,*mohamad1357*,*mohsen zmr*,*ساخر*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ali8889

تماشای رایگان و زنده تصاویر کره زمین پس از ثبت نام میتوانید تصاویر زنده از ایستگاه فضایی بین الملل مشاهده کنید

----------

*forud*,*imen*,*mehdifull*,*mohsen zmr*,*mojtaba00*,*ساخر*,*چهارسو*

----------


## cybernova

دوست خوبم 
این سایت تقریبا مثل Google Earth می مونه ولی بحالت زنده و توسط ماهواره که تصویری با کیفیت HD و با جزئیات دقیق رو در اختیار استفاده کنندگان قرار می ده .به نوشته سایت در آینده نزدیک شما از طریق اینترنت می تونید هر منطقه ای رو که مایلید رصد کنید،چه روی زمین چه بالای ابرها و همچنین دیدن همزمان طلوع و غروب خورشید در دو کشور مختلف .البته اهداف سایت فراتر از یه رصد ساده است و استفاده های کشاورزی و مهندسی و جغرافی و تجاری و ....داره .محدوده تصویر برداری از عرض جغرافیایی 51 درجه تا 51- درجه یعنی از انگلستان تا شیلی رو شامل می شه و دقت دوربین ها برای عکس ثابت  5 متر هست و همچنین قادر هست تا 150 فیلم 60 ثانیه ای با کیفیت 4K از زمین بگیره .شرکت ها و سازمانهای بزرگی مثل کانال دیسکاوری و UNitar  و RAL Space و .... تو این طرح شرکت دارن . 
امیدوارم براتون مفید بوده باشه .

----------

*Arash44*,*farzad.*,*forud*,*hanirayan*,*imen*,*mehdifull*,*mohsen zmr*,*mojtaba00*,*NPTiak*,*saroveh*,*shayan234*,*SkyCity*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*ساخر*,*چهارسو*

----------


## mehdifull

مگر اون دوربینی که روی ماهواره ی رصد کننده قرار داره میتونه خواسته چند نفر رو بر آورده کنه اون هم آنلاین به نظر بنده بیشتر کار برد نظامی داره  و به احتملال تقریبا 100 درصد (چی گفتم دیگه احتمالش به چی بود ؟) مال این اسرائیلی های پول داره و بهتر بود قبل از این که مدارس و شهر بازی ها  و بیمارستان ها رو زیر آتش بگیرن با این ماهوارشون اول دید میزدن بعد بمب میزدن که مطمئنا زدن و میخوان نسل کشی کنن.

----------

*forud*,*imen*,*ma1369*,*mohsen zmr*,*mojtaba00*,*ساخر*,*چهارسو*

----------


## cybernova

دوست خوبم 
صحبت سر برآورده کردن خواسته های افراد عادی نیست که مثلا یکی بیاد برا تفریح درخواست رصد کردن یه منطقه رو بکنه .همین الانشم یه سری ماهواره های زمین شناسی هستن که با پرداخت هزینه ای در زمانی خاص که ماهواره در مدار خودش از فراز اون منطقه عبور می کنه برای درخواست کننده که بیشتر شرکت های بزرگ نفتی یا محققین و دانشمندان یا دانشگاهها و موزه ها و غیره هستن ،عکس هایی با پارامترهایی خاص از یه منطقه مثلا برای تعیین فعالیت گدازه های زیرزمینی یا میادین نفتی یا قابلیت استفاده از یه منطقه برای کشاورزی در سطح وسیع یا تحقیق در مورد تاریخ یک منطقه که دسترسی به اونها سخته ارسال می کنند .این ماهواره عکس ها و فیلم های با کیفیت تر با انواع پارامترهای مورد درخواست ارائه می ده .شما اگه گیرنده ماهواره های هواشناسی NOAA رو داشته باشین یا بسازین ( مدارش تو اینترنت هست ) می تونید براحتی از دیتای ارسالی از طریق ماهواره استفاده و اونها رو به عکس و نمودارهای اطلاعات هواشناسی تبدیل کنید.پس این ماهواره هم چیز عجیبی نیست و فقط تکنولوژی برای تحقیق آسان تر و دقیق تر و با جزئیات بیشتر هست .مثلا یه سایت دیگه هست که پروازهای هواپیماهای کل دنیا رو با مسیر پرواز و مشخصات خود هواپیما و ارتفاع پرواز و زمان شروع پرواز و فرود رو بصورت آنلاین نشون می ده و عمومی هم هست و خیلی سایت های دیگر .برای مصارف نظامی هم به هیچ عنوان از ماهواره ای که مشخصات و مدار گردشش عمومی باشه استفاده نمی کنند .

----------

*ali8889*,*hanirayan*,*imen*,*ma1369*,*mojtaba00*,*NPTiak*,*sonysony*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*ساخر*

----------


## nima122

آقا ول کنین بگین چجوری میشه ثبت نام کرد

----------

*forud*

----------


## cybernova

> آقا ول کنین بگین چجوری میشه ثبت نام کرد


کاربر گرامی
اینجا یک انجمن علمی هست و استفاده از چنین الفاظی در شان انجمن نیست .لطفا اگه درخواستی هم دارید در چهارچوب قوانین سایت و محترمانه ثبت کنید .

----------

*A R A S H*,*forud*,*ma1369*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*ساخر*

----------


## tbezadt

سلام. میشه لطف کنید بفرمایید راه استفاده و ثبت نام این وبسایت چگونه میباشد. مچکرم.

----------

*A.Fotoohi*

----------

